# Imitating the male pigeon sound



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The next time you see a male pigeon doing the mating call and dance, try making the same mating sound back at them. I tried it and I couldn't stop laughing! The male all of a sudden stops, blinks its eyes, and just stares at you. He doesn't understand what's going on. I must've done pretty good at imitating the sound because some of the females were also looking at me and wondering what was going on.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not the only one! lol, I do the same thing! But when I do it, he does it more and goes faster...lol I must of seemed like a rival...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny, they must think "is he a pigeon? doesn't look like a pigeon, a giant pigeon maybe?" or "what on earth is he trying to do?"

Reti


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Maybe even laughing and calling his friends over.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad to know someone is nutty like I am at times. I just had to try it to see their reactions. They get so wound up in all that mating routine.

I just like to make them stop and think.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah!We did that with 'Flakey' when he was an indoor pigeon. He loved to coo softly, building up to a crescendo. If we cooed along with him, then he also would stop and look around. What always got him stymied was when Cynthia would call "Flaaakeyy! Flaaaakeyy!" softly at him, and he would look for his toy dove. But at least he learned his name and to respond to it that way . Now he is a big pigeon with a real mate, he's not interested in people playing pigeon any more 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, John, it's always nice to know that us Yanks are not the only ones to act a little nutty.

I really didn't know you guys had it in yourselves! But it's just wonderful to know that you guys try to "talk" to your birds too in their own language and pretty much got the same kind of reactions I did. Of course I did it just to see their reactions. It was hilarious!

I guess pigeons think we're nutty when we try to imitate them. They're probably not amused by it all. But I'm sure they love us all the same and forgive us for it.

Just as long as we feed them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garye,

I suspect it's just that all we pigeon people are a little strange, wherever we hail from  Part of our common bond!

(The rest of the populace seems to think we are, anyway)

John


----------

